# Fort Myers, Sanabel Island???



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I'm going to be in the Fort Myers, Sanabel area March 8th thur 12th and was wandering if anyone had and info about the area.. Where to fish and what to fish for??? I've done alot of surf and pier fishing so I just need to know where to go and what to use???


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

There is a pier on Sanibel (southern end) and a pier on Ft. Myers beach. Decent fishing especially at night. There are many passes that can be productive also. Also there is the Ding darling wildlife preserve on Sanibel, I am not sure if you can shore fish, but I have caught alot of fish in there via boat. The causeway to Sanibel can be productive for trout too.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

My brother and I have fished Ding Darling also, from boat and from shore. I think you have to be outta there by dark if shore fishing. My brother caught snook _right_ in front of the boat livery. Take the ferry out to Cayo Costa State Park and fish the lagoon on the gulf side for snook, redfish, and trout. Search the threads, lots of information on the area has already been posted! See thread: Sanibel Island FL.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Lures: 
Casting for snook, trout
DOA shrimp (a must)
Vibe (believe it or not)
Pink jigs with pink spade tail or twister tail plastic
Your larger bassin plugs

Casting for redfish
Gold Johnson spoon
DOA crab

Pier fishing for sheepshead (convict fish)
various weight ready rigs for use with fiddler crab, sand flea, or shrimp


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

My sister in law owns a house down there in which I stay for free  Yes, by all means take your fishing gear while driving the wildlife area (Ding darling) you can pull over in areas and cast. I saw plenty of people doing it and yes, you are allowed . Good Luck !!! THE CATKING !!!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Thanks for all the info.. I'll post my adventures when I get home.. Can't wait to get a line in the water...


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Maaaaan. I wish I was going with you! Good luck.


----------



## Elamenohpee (Nov 17, 2004)

I'lll make a motion to have an OGF outing on Sanabel and we'll all stay at Catthing's sister's house 

Watch them gators down there...last time I was there some woman lost her arm to one...right in Sanabel  

BTW...the bait shop on the South end isn't very helpful, so get as much info BEFORE you go there.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

There's a big tackle shop near Pine Island that my brother and I stopped at to get local gear, I _think_ this is it:

Tackle Wholesale 
18441 North Tamiami Trail, N Ft Myers, FL 33903 
(239) 731-8385 

Pretty big place with lots and lots of stuff at decent prices. Can't tell you if they'll have good information, we didn't really ask.


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

there is a bait shop on sanibel on periwinkle way. Go across causeway and turn right at stop sign up on left within a block or two. They used to give advice for close to sanibel fishing.


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

August 26 Week long in company condo! Oh yeh!!!! Free Condo. Lovers Key is a great bank place near the island a friend caught a nice black drum 2 years ago. We missed last year due to the Hurricanes. Probably be dodging them this year too! Port Sanibel is where I rent boats. I was fishing a pond down there with 2 gators a few years ago. I talked to a local, he said gators ain't bad!!! You just got to remember if they get close enough they will bite you!!!!!
Fishcrazy


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

Just flew back from the area yesterday (Thur. 3/10 ). Pier fishing parking on Sanibel now cost $2 an hour via a vending machine. Causeway is $6 now. The bait shop mentioned after getting on the island and turning right and down by the Dairy Queen is good with shrimp cheaper than places around Fort Myers ($2.25 i think). The baitshop on the right before the toll booth isnt to bad either with similar shrimp prices but not as much tackle. Avoid the fruit stand/bait shop a few miles up the road towards Ft. Myers, he's $3 and a goof. Hope you have better fishing than I. Planned on a night snapper trip, but was cancelled and rescheduled 3 times due to cold, waves, wind. had to deal with the Red tide in some areas. Pier fishing was slow, although Sheepshead were being caught. My dad did get a nice keeper Red off the pier one evening along with another guy getting one. (beware of slot sizes). The one all day fishing trip I took from the Getaway marina was on a very nice day, A lot of Grunts and some to small Groupers caught along with a keeper grouper being caught. (not by me), not very impressive for about 35 people. But did get some sun at least.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the report wackyworm  sounds as if it could have ben a tad better...... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I just got back from Fort Myers, Sanabel area.. The fishing was so so. The cold front, red tide and Porpises didn't help much.. The last day I was there the porpises where amazing.. There where hundreds of them and they would speed toward the beach chasing fish.. On the north end of the Island I caught some nice trout and whiting from the surf.. Down at the Lighthouse pier you could catch your limit of sheephead pretty easy, which is 15. Like wackyworm said the cost for parking sucked but was worth it.. Causeway fishing was alright producing some pomoeno and spanish mac. I also got to do some bass fishing while I was down there and did pretty well. The biggest bass was 4lbs. I caught fourteen total in about 4 hours. It felt great to feel the bass on the line again.  We are hitting St. Petersburg in October and doing even more fishing and I can't wait..


----------

